# A Guide for the New Esoteric Mason



## CLewey44 (Feb 8, 2017)

http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/esoteric_freemason.html

Nice little read for anyone interested. Brother Bob Davis quote, spot on. Very smart man. I had the  chance to hear him speak back in OK at a table lodge once. Very smart guy.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 8, 2017)

Considering the lack of non-english material, that he recomends Blavatsky, that he forgets that OTO used a masonic ritual prior to thelema,that he calls etc. makes me a bit unintressted since he is limiting himself.
If you have an intresst in esoteric masonry, continental Europe is a goldmine.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 8, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Nice little read for anyone interested. Brother Bob Davis quote, spot on. Very smart man. I had the chance to hear him speak back in OK at a table lodge once. Very smart guy.


Interesting! Bookmarked it for further digestion.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 8, 2017)

He calls Papus Papas


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lol, maybe he fat-fingered the keyboard.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 8, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Considering the lack of non-english material, that he recomends Blavatsky, that he forgets that OTO used a masonic ritual prior to thelema,that he calls etc. makes me a bit unintressted since he is limiting himself.
> If you have an intresst in esoteric masonry, continental Europe is a goldmine.



I would add the word "spurious" before "masonic ritual" in that sentence. And many, many Masons of that era studied (and followed) Blavatsky. Her name alone should never dissuade a student.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 8, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> I would add the word "spurious" before "masonic ritual" in that sentence. And many, many Masons of that era studied (and followed) Blavatsky. Her name alone should never dissuade a student.



I would have been happy if he had mentioned it at all. Lumping OTO and HOGD in general is something that cant be done in terms of what they were.
Honestly I have a hard time with Blavatsky as I find her material somewhat lacking in comperasion to the original theosophy.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't think you could compare Thelema and GD myself, much less have a Thelemic Golden Dawn of some sort.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 8, 2017)

My point is that when OTO was created it was a different order prior to Crowleys reworking of the rituals.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 8, 2017)

True


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 8, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 8, 2017)

Thelema? Odo? hogd? Blavatsky? Oto?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Feb 8, 2017)

Short descriptions with wiki links:
Thelema is the relgon Aletister Crowley created. Its a bit wierd and is sonetimes described as satanism.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thelema

HOGD is an order based on the Golden Dawn tradition. It uses the same degree system as SRIA.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermetic_Order_of_the_Golden_Dawn

OTO was originaly an order that used the masonic rite of memphis misiraim but later the rituals where changed by Crowley.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordo_Templi_Orientis

HP Blavatsky created a theosoohy that sort of mixed different religons as opposed to the older form of theosophy by Jakob Boehme.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helena_Blavatsky
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jakob_Böhme


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 8, 2017)

Excellent synopsis, Elexir.


----------



## SimonM (Feb 9, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Considering the lack of non-english material, that he recomends Blavatsky, that he forgets that OTO used a masonic ritual prior to thelema,that he calls etc. makes me a bit unintressted since he is limiting himself.
> If you have an intresst in esoteric masonry, continental Europe is a goldmine.



I agree that this is not the best introduction. Berhaps it would be better to describe it as a introduction if you want to know more about esoteric freemasons , rather than an introduction if you want to go down into the rabbit hole yourself.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes, it's just one article on the matter. Not the most enlightening but for those interested in the subject, they can appreciate it or not. At least those individuals understand what message the writer is trying to convey.


----------



## Bro MBGellner RAM; 32nd (Mar 10, 2017)

It is easy to become obsessed with a billion explanations of our symbols. The craftsman should reflect on his teachings and works. The deeper meanings will occur to you more over time and with practiced reflection.

In the end, we are but a copy made in an image. And our teachings are to practice this image. It is a sacred truth that if you are a copy; then the one true form exists. We are rough longing to be perfect and by the symbolism of the dialogue the allegory teachings are a prophecy to us that the perfect one does exist.

God is at its center
And we are God's followers.
God calls us a priesthood.
We are the priests. 
We have chosen a side because we choose light. Light is good. And there is no darkness in God.


----------

